# Specktra.Net Barbie Raffle Fundraiser



## Janice (Dec 1, 2007)

Another part of all this holiday fun is a fundraiser to raise funds for site improvements. I enjoy providing this resource and forum to everyone and I want to continue doing that for years to come. With your contributions I am able to hire technical support and pay licensing fees for forum software. Your support is integral to providing this resource!

I've put together a solid grouping of products. I hope you will agree they are well worth the price of a raffle ticket for your chance to win and own these super LE and HTF MAC Cosmetics items. 

With your purchase of each ticket you will also be entered into a second "surprise" raffle of MAC Cosmetics product. Products are valued over $200 USD! 

Raffle tickets will be available for purchase through the entire month of December with the raffle being held on New Years Day 2008! (1/1/2008)

*Raffle tickets are $5 per ticket. Purchase 4 tickets for $20 and you'll receive 5 entries!*

What's included in the Barbie Lot (all BNIB):

MAC Barbie Doll
BLM Pearl Sunshine BP
Shimpagne MSF
So Ceylon MSF
BLM Springtime Skipper ES
Precocious LG
Zoomlash Mascara
Orpheus Kohl Power
Pastorale Pigment
Rainy Day NP
Heirlooms Basic Brush Set


----------



## Babylard (Dec 2, 2007)

WOW WOW AWESOME PRIZE!

 The barbie makes up for when my sister cut up my old barbie's hair and pulled her head off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A technical Question:
For paypal, how do I make it so that my username shows on the purchase?... 
Thanks

<3 Anna

--->  I bought one because thats all I can afford, but I'm glad to support specktra.  I'm new, but the specktra community has been very good to me and I thank everyone here.


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Dec 2, 2007)

whieee, i already bought 4


----------



## Janice (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_A technical Question:
For paypal, how do I make it so that my username shows on the purchase?... 
Thanks

<3 Anna_

 
Anna, there should be a field when you are submitting your ticket purchase where I tell you to enter your username on the forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTHS!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 2, 2007)

WOW that is an impressive prize!! You are going to make so much money from this, great way to keep the site running well


----------



## redambition (Dec 2, 2007)

awesome prize!

Is this raffle open to all international members as well?


----------



## Janice (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_awesome prize!

Is this raffle open to all international members as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Absolutely, it's open to everyone.


----------



## redambition (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Janice!


----------



## Janice (Dec 2, 2007)

my pleasure.


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 2, 2007)

gah, i wish i can join this raffle but yeah, im too broke at the moment...lol


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 2, 2007)

What a fun idea!!  I  just purchased 4 tickets and am crossing my fingers that I get lucky, cuz that is a spectacular prize!   

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## velvett21 (Dec 2, 2007)

This is the coolest thing ever. Yay Specktra!!!


----------



## cocolette (Dec 2, 2007)

Im going to buy 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think its a great way to support my community


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for your enthusiasm and support of the site!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 2, 2007)

AMazing prize ...Yay Specktra ...Im gonna purchase a ticket soon as i pay my bills first hehe ... good luck ticket holders !


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 2, 2007)

I could only afford 1 ticket, but even if I don't win it's nice to support the site, since I spend so much time here!


----------



## theend (Dec 2, 2007)

I can only buy one, but I'm glad to support the site.


----------



## elvinworld (Dec 2, 2007)

I just purchased one ticket. It's a great way to support Spectra. Thanks.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 2, 2007)

I would love to purchase four tickets but I don't have Paypal .... don't know how it works.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is it possible that I could send a check via snail mail?  I live in NY.


----------



## Janice (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadow* 

 
_I would love to purchase four tickets but I don't have Paypal .... don't know how it works.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is it possible that I could send a check via snail mail?  I live in NY._

 
Since we have the entire month open to purchase tickets I don't see a problem with this. If you would like to pay by check please PM me and I will send you my address. That goes for everyone. After Christmas day I will no long accept this method of payment. HTHS!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Dec 2, 2007)

This is a fantastic idea!


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 2, 2007)

what a great way to support Specktra!...will buy mines soon!!


----------



## fingie (Dec 2, 2007)

What a great way to support the site!  Awesome idea


----------



## Marcita (Dec 2, 2007)

Hope this doesn't sound silly but exactly what is the address I should be sending the paypal money to in order to buy raffle tickets. Thanks.


----------



## Janice (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marcita* 

 
_Hope this doesn't sound silly but exactly what is the address I should be sending the paypal money to in order to buy raffle tickets. Thanks._

 
Marcita, the link is in the first post. In case you missed it here's the link without any formatting:

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...harset=UTF%2d8


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 2, 2007)

i dont think you understand the crazy things i do to get this!


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow! Congrats to the lucky duck who wins all that! 
I bought a ticket and would love to win, but as other people have said it's just nice to know I'm helping support Specktra


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 3, 2007)

I hope you let us all know the total raised from this.


----------



## lirola (Dec 3, 2007)

I payed through pay pal and I don't know if my spectra username is in there. 
What do I do now? I should really read stuff to the end. Is there anything to be done here?


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow, this is such an amazing price !! I just bought 4 tickets so I'm crossing my fingers


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lirola* 

 
_I payed through pay pal and I don't know if my spectra username is in there. 
What do I do now? I should really read stuff to the end. Is there anything to be done here?_

 
PM Janice with your paypal email address and let her know that that email address is attached to your username.


----------



## lirola (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## mystikgarden (Dec 3, 2007)

I've been MIA for a while now. And I'm glad I came back!! This is great!


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 3, 2007)

What an awesome prize package!! I think its safe to say that even those of us who don't win are willing & eager to support Specktra with the purchase of tickets for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!!


----------



## almmaaa (Dec 3, 2007)

Question if someone wins this raffle does this count for the haul o days gifts??? Are they disqualified for the haul o days??


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 3, 2007)

The raffle will be held after hauladays is over.


----------



## almmaaa (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The raffle will be held after hauladays is over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THanks Shimmer!!!!


----------



## meiming (Dec 3, 2007)

yay i just bought my 4


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 3, 2007)

eww i need to buy a ticket for this, i've been s broke but i'm sure i could get some money together if just to support the site.


----------



## kokometro (Dec 3, 2007)

I bought a ticket, but I didn't get my user name on my payment.  What can I do?  I clicked it before I could add the name.


----------



## Janice (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kokometro* 

 
_I bought a ticket, but I didn't get my user name on my payment.  What can I do?  I clicked it before I could add the name._

 
I was able to match you up, no worries.


----------



## kokometro (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

uhm ok so i'm confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *little bit dumb*
whats the difference between this and the hauladays??


----------



## Janice (Dec 3, 2007)

They aren't related at all. The raffle is a fund raiser for the site.

Hauladays are my way of giving back to you.


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

tihee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry i was confused because of the question above me ...
thnx for the quick answer ^^


----------



## rbella (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome!  4 ticks from the noob!!  Thanks for this raffle!!!


----------



## stephie06 (Dec 4, 2007)

hehehehe my next paycheck i'm getting the $20 raffle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 go specktra


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 4, 2007)

wow i'm totally in 

THANK YOU!

just bought 5 ..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for your support!!!!


----------



## ellemarie (Dec 5, 2007)

Yay, bought one!


----------



## susanks1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I just bought 4


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 6, 2007)

You guys are awesome. 

If you're lurking and haven't purchased your raffle ticket, go ahead and do it!  That's some great stuff in the basket!


----------



## User40 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you, Janice for all your hard work! Specktra has definitely enhanced the full MAC experience for me and made it oh so much more fun!


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marmaladecat* 

 
_Thank you, Janice for all your hard work! Specktra has definitely enhanced the full MAC experience for me and made it oh so much more fun!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I 100% agree and wish there was a thanks button for this post.


----------



## mary<3mac (Dec 6, 2007)

Oopsie, I got so excited that I bought 4 tickets without seeing the answer re: how you would know who bought the tickets!
My first name is Mary and my second name starts with a Y.
If you need more info, send me a PM.  Thanks!!
Great contest btw!


----------



## dksgirl14 (Dec 7, 2007)

awesome!!!  just bought one!


----------



## Purity (Dec 7, 2007)

I could only afford one ticket, but even if I don't win it's always something to contribute to the forum with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck everyone!


----------



## linzbyrd (Dec 8, 2007)

What a great idea to raise money for the site.  I bought 2 tickets so far, and my boyfriend will be coming home soon from working away, so hopefully I can purchase more, hehe.  I love this site and I feel sorta bad for not contributing much (yes, I am a lurker), but now I feel better!  Thanks Specktra!!


----------



## sgrech (Dec 9, 2007)

Just bought 4 tickets.  Good luck everyone!  This site is a really great resource, keep up all the great work!


----------



## ayoungie (Dec 10, 2007)

that is a spectacular prize!

i want the barbie =)


----------



## soco210 (Dec 12, 2007)

Finally bought my entry, thanks Specktra!!!!! <3


----------



## DoDe (Dec 14, 2007)

Cool! Just brought one ticket!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 14, 2007)

I hope everyone buys at least one ticket!!! If you have learned anything from Specktra to help with your skill in makeup application, then I think you owe it to the site to contribute!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 15, 2007)

my mummy just paid for my entry! I'm so excited! I wish everyone the best of luck


----------



## Janice (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the support everyone, I've never tried anything like this before but I'm glad you're receptive to this effort to subsidize costs for 2008. I really appreciate your support in this, I've already been able to do a couple of KEY things that have been on the back burner due to lack of funds. You may notice the site running faster I was able to bring someone in to optimize the server Specktra is on. I was also able to purchase software to enhance the site, both of these great things happened because of your support with Barbie raffle tickets. I have many plans to enhance the site further for everyone, with your help through this fund raiser I can do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks again for your support! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tickets are available through the end of the month.


----------



## user68 (Dec 18, 2007)

I bought one ticket, yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so new here but find the site incredibly helpful and inspiring!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 18, 2007)

I just got my ticket!  What a great way to give back to those who have given the community so much!  Show your support kids!!


----------



## laughing (Dec 19, 2007)

My mom won't let me use her credit card on the internet, she's all paranoid.  Because I am sadly underage, lol.  Argh, I want a MAC Barbie!!  Good luck to everyone entering though.


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 19, 2007)

I just paid for mine!!! thanks Janice..and good luck everyone!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 22, 2007)

Just bought my tickets.  Good luck all


----------



## Angelms (Dec 23, 2007)

If I win, this will be my Christmas gift to myself, at the same time I'm donating money to a great cause!  Count me in on 4...


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 23, 2007)

Yay!  My Christmas shopping is done so I was finally able to buy my ticket!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank You for supporting Specktra!!!


----------



## Stormy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm in for one!  Good luck everyone...although of course I hope I win!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for making Spektra great!


----------



## Jillipede (Jan 1, 2008)

What time is the drawing and how will the winner be notified? Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Jan 1, 2008)

I've just drawn the winners and am working on putting up the announcement now. Thanks everyone for your support of the site!


----------

